# Zapi H2 info, ID and help



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

I have purchased a used Zapi H2. from what the sticker says its a 120v with 400 amps? the guy told me its a 600amp.

can i run this at 60v to test it out? 

does anybody know how old it is? or if it is a H2?

is there a PDF manual somewhere? 

and last what is connected to the sides? fuse? looks older.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

As far as I know the short zapi models like yours are only rated to a max of 400A, and the long models are rated to a max of 600A.

You might want to have a little read over my post here: *Please help identify this Electrofit Zapi Ltd High Frequency 48volt Controller*

Best Regards.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah, its 400. does anybody know whats on the side of the controller? fuse? what are they? i dont want to buy something if its already there. this controller looks old.

and thanks for the link, to bad the link is old and no manual.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check http://ebookbrowse.com/zapi-h2-traction-controller-pdf-d75273440


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Was moving my web sites to a new server, all done now, and back up and running.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> Was moving my web sites to a new server, all done now, and back up and running.



perfect, thank you.

our controllers look the same. what are the bits on the side? and mine has something on top.

i thought they were all made in Italy, its cool yours is made in England.

im just trying to figure out what parts i need for the controller to make it run. and if anybody knows is i can test it on a 60v system.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I know with my zapi I can get the error LED to flash from >12volts, but the unit will not run the motor unto >40volts.

So I think you unit will power up at 60volts, but will not run your motor unto to reach the preset lower voltage set into your controller.

If you have the interface cable or programing console you might be able to lower the voltage limit so that you can test it.

In my picture you can see the single and dual contactors, plus what I think is a speed sensor interface board.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

so if #3 is possibly a speed sensor, what is #1 and #2?

which is the contactor? #1? thats what i thought, but just want to double check. and what is #2?


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

1: Dual Contactor.

2: Singel Contactor.

3: Unknow.

As for your unknow unit mounted to the top of the controller, it looks like it only has 3 wires, Black, Red, White.

Without knowing how it is wired in it would be hard to guess what the unit is, but at a guess maybe some kind of DC/DC converter?

Do you have any more pictures from other angles, so to see how it is all wired in?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

pics of #3:

it is marked "control top"


























sorry the photos are not the best... iphone.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

As that unit is connected to the contactor output of the controller I would say that it is a voltage droper for the coils in the contactor(s).

I would remove one or all of the contactors and see if that have the working voltage shown. If thay are labeled I would guess that you will find that they are a lower working voltage then the controller it's self.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 22, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> If thay are labeled I would guess that you will find that they are a lower working voltage then the controller it's self.


why do you think they are lower voltage?


----------

